# Old-Shale Tablecloth - Knit In The Round



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

I had lost my copy of this pattern a few years ago and went hunting for it again. Yah! Found it! 

http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/doilies/theresastablecloth.htm


----------



## colleend2006 (Aug 25, 2012)

Thanks I love it


----------



## Country Bumpkins (Feb 18, 2011)

That's really pretty. Thanks for the link.


----------



## ljsb3 (Apr 25, 2013)

Beautiful! Wonder if I can find something similar in crochet? Guess I will have to go looking.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

Have you made this one? It's lovely. Thank you.


----------



## augiesouth (Sep 14, 2013)

Thank you. I have some of that cotton & was looking for a project for it. & I just relearned using dpn


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

SAMkewel said:


> Have you made this one? It's lovely. Thank you.


I made one many years ago as a wedding gift.
I was just notified this week of another wedding planned for next year.
I don't recall having any issues with it ... just time consuming as most large projects are. :wink:


----------



## Rubyslippers07 (Feb 24, 2014)

Pretty!!! Thanks for the link!


----------



## Shauna0320 (Mar 5, 2012)

Beautiful. Thank you for the link.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I made one many years ago as a wedding gift.
> I was just notified this week of another wedding planned for next year.
> I don't recall having any issues with it ... just time consuming as most large projects are. :wink:


I haven't done a project this large yet since I don't want/make afghans, but have made some large shawls. I expect this would be a bigger project yet, but it is just so tempting. I think I'll go ahead and finish up my small and smaller projects and go for it ;~D.


----------



## krestiekrew (Aug 24, 2012)

Thanks, there is a pattern on Ravelry very similar, I think the name is Panache hope I spelled it right, here is the link
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panache


----------



## emr521 (Nov 30, 2012)

Thanks for sharing. My niece is getting married next October(2016) so I will have time to knit it. Wanted something special


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

I have done that one, love the way it looks. You can also use baby yarn and make a baby afghan with it.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

run4fittness said:


> I have done that one, love the way it looks. You can also use baby yarn and make a baby afghan with it.


Great idea.

In kind of the reverse, I once took a square doily pattern, used bulky yarn (and an appropriately larger hook of course), and made six giant squares into a beautiful crib blanket.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Great idea.
> 
> In kind of the reverse, I once took a square doily pattern, used bulky yarn (and an appropriately larger hook of course), and made six giant squares into a beautiful crib blanket.


That's sort of what happened to the Hemlock Ring Doily #7556: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hemlock-ring-doily-7556
when it was enlarged to the Hemlock Ring Blanket: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hemlock-ring-blanket

I'd be willing to bet it's been knitted up more times as a blanket than as a doily.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> That's sort of what happened to the Hemlock Ring Doily #7556: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hemlock-ring-doily-7556
> when it was enlarged to the Hemlock Ring Blanket: http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hemlock-ring-blanket
> 
> I'd be willing to bet it's been knitted up more times as a blanket than as a doily.


Thanks.

Pretty pattern.

Going to save a bookmark although I may never make it because I don't favor round blankets.

We'll see. Maybe it could be a gift that someone would appreciate.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

KroSha said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Pretty pattern.
> 
> ...


It doesn't need to be a blanket. It could be done in thinner yarn and become a shawl or tablecloth.


----------



## KroSha (Oct 25, 2013)

Jessica-Jean said:


> It doesn't need to be a blanket. It could be done in thinner yarn and become a shawl or tablecloth.


I understand, but neither of which I would need or use.

But again, never know about a gift in the future!


----------



## lildeb2 (Jul 14, 2013)

Thank you, it's really pretty!


----------



## ajrowland (Nov 6, 2013)

I have made a copy/ Thank you for sharing. It is lovely. I may end up in an institution before it is done, but I am heading that way anyway so why not have a genuine reason and something lovely to show for it. I can see MANY lifelines used.


----------



## knittingnanna19 (Nov 6, 2013)

Thanks for the link.


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

What a lovely piece, thank you!


----------



## patocenizo (Jun 24, 2011)

Thanks, just copied it!!!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Gorgeous!


----------



## Tessa28 (Sep 26, 2011)

Thank you for the link to this beautiful pattern, Tessa28


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

That is a beautiful pattern. I like it. Would like to see your finished product when done. I have many of my mom's doilies and tablecloths - all beautiful.


----------



## saxen (Jun 1, 2013)

Thank you - that is really pretty.


----------



## Ms Sue (Jun 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing the pattern. I think it is beautiful.


----------



## lpeni (May 9, 2011)

galaxycraft said:


> I had lost my copy of this pattern a few years ago and went hunting for it again. Yah! Found it!
> 
> http://www.knitting-and.com/knitting/patterns/doilies/theresastablecloth.htm


That is beautiful!!


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

it almost looks like a shawl very pretty thank you :thumbup:


----------



## Tigerfrilly (Jun 26, 2013)

How lovely, thanks for sharing


----------



## chinook (Apr 25, 2015)

Love old shale...and this is a beautiful iteration. If only I would live long enough!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I have that pattern. I've made two of them. I like it a lot. I worked out the sequence of increases so I could make the second one larger. Worked very well. Aloha... Bev


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks, there is a pattern on Ravelry very similar, I think the name is Panache hope I spelled it right, here is the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panache


Thank you for reminding me. I have this pattern, in fact I made one but I used yarn with a lot of acrylic in it and I could find a way to block it so that the bottom border laid flat. I'm going to make another one out of 100% wool yarn. Actually you don't need to use the border. You could finish the shawl the same as the tablecloth. The border is pretty, though. Aloha... Bev


----------



## RP1019 (May 23, 2014)

Lovely. Had to download it, but might be too much for me.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

I have this pattern already and really like it. I keep taking it out of my files and drooling over it - one day...!


----------



## brdlvr27 (Nov 12, 2011)

I love this pattern in the round - whether it be a shawl or a tablecloth - Old Shale is just beautiful


----------



## knitpick (Apr 21, 2011)

this is on mt to do list


----------



## yona (Feb 7, 2011)

Very pretty and thanks for the link.


----------



## Toddytoo (Sep 6, 2012)

krestiekrew said:


> Thanks, there is a pattern on Ravelry very similar, I think the name is Panache hope I spelled it right, here is the link
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/panache


Thank you - love this pattern


----------



## vjh1530 (Oct 8, 2011)

Lovely, thanks!


----------



## galaxycraft (Feb 15, 2011)

You are welcome.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

These are beautiful, thank you.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

These are beautiful, thank you.


----------



## JulesKnit (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm sorry for the double post.


----------



## rose haft (Jul 30, 2011)

Beautiful pattern


----------

